# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  طفل اسرائيلي مولود بعين واحده "" بالصوررر""

## ابن العطار

بســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمــــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيم



احد الاحداث المثيرة التي تسبق يوم القيامة هي ظهور المسيح الدجال، قد تم تعليمنا عن الدجال بالقرآن و الاحاديث ، بالواقع يعرف المسلمين معلومات اكثر عن الدجال اخبرنا بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اكثر من اي رسول قبله، بان الدجال سيظهر بمكان بين العراق و سوريا بعد وقوع معركة اسطنبول،، بالاحاديث اسم القسطنطينية هو الاسم القديم لاسطنبول. سيكون الدجال يهودي و من ملامحة المميزة بانه ذو عين واحدة و كلمة كافر مكتوبه على جبينه،، كونه يهودي مذكور بحديث اخر ينص على ان معظم تابعيه من اليهود.. سيكون الدجال شخصيه قوية في العالم سيجذب الكثير من الناس،،سيسمع صوته في الشرق و الغرب خصوصاً مع وجود تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة من الانترنت و الستلايت ... سيكون هدف الدجال اقناع الناس بانه الله و سيحاول اخراج الناس من الايمان الى الكفر باتباعه و ذلك بقتل نفس و اعادة احياءها و هذا سيكون دليل مقنع كفاية لبعض الانفس الضعيف،، و لكن كلنا يقين بانه ليس الله و لا حتى اله ،، 





سيسافر حول العالم و لكنه لايستطيع دخول مكة والمدينة و في هذه الفترة سينزل الله سيدنا عيسى بن مريم في الجزء الشرقي من دمشق و يقتل الدجال فتقوم القيامة 







وهذه هي صورة الطفل المولود حديثا
طفل إسرائيلي تنطبق عليه مواصفات المسيح الدجال

----------


## محمد العزام

لا اله الا الله

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني هاد هو المسيح الدجال استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## mylife079

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

معقووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  :Bl (29):

----------


## ابن العطار

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بنت شديفات ههههههههههههههه

----------


## Rahma Queen

بتصدق انك نشفتلي دمي
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## ranim

مع احترامي بس   اشي ما بتصدق معقوووووووووووووول!!!! طيب اله عين وحده وين انفه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Bl (21):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] من هو المسيح الدجّال؟[/align][align=center]

هو رجل ضخم الجثة قصير ؛ لون وجهه أسمر مشوب بالحمرة ؛ شعر رأسه شديد التجعيد ملتف من أعلى ؛ جبهته عريضة ؛ ولحيته قائمه ؛ أعور العين اليسرى ؛ وعينه اليمنى خضراء وعليها أو بجانبها قطعه من الجلد وهي طافية و ممسوحة ؛وعلى هذا فهو أعور العينين معاً فكل واحده منهما عوراء؛ متباعد الساقين ؛ لذلك يبدو في مشيته وكأنه منفرج الساقين ؛ صوته كأنه يخرج من أنفه ؛ وهو عقيم لا يولد له ؛ ومكتوب بين عينيه كافر يقرؤها كل مؤمن قارئ وغير قارئ ورقمه الذي يرمز له عند أهل الكتاب 660 حيث أنهم يستبدلون الاسم برمز حسابي .

- ماذا عن ولادة المسيح الدجال ؟

تعددت الآراءوأختلفت حول ميلاده فالأحاديث المتفق عليها تؤكد أن ميلاده طبيعياً من أب وأم بعد زواج دام 30 عاماً... لم يسفر عن أي أبناء ... وهناك رأي يقول أن الدجال ولد فعلاً منذ عدة قرون وهو الآن محبوس في دير داخل الجزيرهالتي أبحر اليها الصحابي تميم الداري ورفاقه في العصر النبوي والذي قام بأختبار رسول الله ( صلى اللّــه عليه وسلم ) والصحابه بحديثه المشهود عن المسيح الدجال وهذا هو الرأي الصحيح الذي يعتمد على صحيح السنه .. ولكن هناك رأي غريب يقول أن الدجال ليس بإنسان وإنما شيطان مؤثق بسبعين حلقه في إحدى الجزر ؛ وإذا أراد اللّــه ظهوره فك عنه كل عام حلقه .

- أين يوجد الدجال ؟

في كهف على شكل دير في مدينه تقع على شاطئ بحر وتحيط به المياه وحديث تميم الداري الشهير ؛ أكد أن الدجال يوجد في جزيره وتم تحديد مكان الجزيره بأنها جهة المشرق 
( الشرق ) ... إنه في مكان في بلاد روسيا والدليل الحديث رسول اللّــه ( صلى اللّــه عليه وسلم )
: ":..إلا أنه في بحر الشام أو بحر اليمن .. لا .. بل ..من قبل المشرق ..:" .. وبالتحديد في إقليم خراسان مصداقا لحديث رسول اللّــه ( صلى اللّــه عليه وسلم ) " يخرج من أرض يقال لها خراسان " وخراسان تشمل مناطق مرو وبلخ وهرة ونيسابور ؛ أما المنطقه التي يوجد فيها الدجال وسيخرج منها فهي (( مرو )) مصداقا لحديث الرسول : (( يخرج الدجال من مرو من يهوديتها )) أما المكان الذي يوجد فيه الدجال فهو يعيش في دير داخل كهف وهذا الكهف شبه قصر ؛ وهذا القصر فيه دهليز يمشي فيه الإنسان منحنياً مسافه ثم يظهر في آخره ضوء وداخل الكهف عين ينبع منها الماء والكهف محوط بشبه حظيره بها ثقب يخرج منه ريح شديد ولا يمكن أن يدخله أحد من شدة الريح ؛ هكذا وصف القزويني ذلك الكهف واللّــه أعلم ...

وهذا الكهف يقع في جبل كلستان وعلى شاطئ أحد الأنهار ومن المرجع أن يكون الدجال في هذا الدير الذي لا يستطيع أحد الدخول إليه ... وأن أكتشاف تلك المنطقه والتأكيد من ذلك شبه مستحيل ... لأن إرادة المولى - عز وجل - أن يجعل الدجال مغيباً عنا لا نعلم عنه شيئا سوى المتواتر من الأحاديث الصحيحه التي جاءت لتحذرنا من فتنته . لهذا من المؤكد أن بداية خروج الدجال ستكون من خراسان بالتحديد من (( مرو )) ومنها سيخرج إلى أصبهان لتنتشر دعوته بسرعه رهيبه في سائر أنحاء الأرض .

- ماذا عن عائلته ؟

هو من عائله يهوديه ؛ فهو يهودي ولكنه يهودي غير عادي ؛ فهو يكره بني جنسه ويدّعي الألوهيه ولا يؤمن بالتوراة ولا يعلم شيئا عن التلمود ؛ يأتي بديانه من صنعه يدعي في بادي الأمر أنه نبي ثم يقول أنه إلاه ؛ علاقته بالمجوس قويه لذلك سنجد أول من يناصره اليهود والمجوس والفرس ؛ واشد أنصاره يهود أصبهان المدينه الإيرانيه التي كانت مركز لعبادة الشمس والنار زمان الفرس وهذا الدجال يهوى السحر ويتبعه السحره ويتاجر في الرقيق الأبيض وسيتبعه منذ البدايه 13 ألف أمرأه.
وقد قال نبينا الكريم ":.. الدجال أو من يتبعه 70 ألفا من اليهود عليهم السيجان ( الملابس الصوفيه ) ومعه سحرة اليهود يعملون العجائب ويرينها للناس فيضلونهم بها ..:".

وعائلة الدجال مكونه من أب و أم فقط لم تلد أمه سواه ولد لهما بعد انتظار 30 عاما ؛والبعض يؤكد أن والديه ماتا منذ زمن بعيد دون أن يعلما أن هذا الوليد سيكون صاحب أعظم الفتن ... وقد ورد في الأحاديث النبويه أنأباه طويل مضطرب اللحم كأن أنفه منقار ؛ وأمه طويلة اليدين عظيمة الثديين .

- من عجائبه ؟

أغرب ما سيصاحبه حمار وهو أعجب حمار على ظهر الأرض ... وقد وصف لنا رسول اللّــه حمار المسيح الدجال بأنه (( أقر ؛ أهلب ؛ مسخر له )) أي يطيع ويذهب به أينما شاء ..... من غرائبه أن ما بين أذنيه 40 ذراعا فإذا كانت هذه المسافه بين أذنيه فهو يعطي تصوراً عن حجم رأس ذلك الحمار الذي سيفوق حجم أكبر جمل موجود على سطح الأرض.

- كيف ذهب تميم الداري إلى جزيرة الدجال ؟ 

لم يكن القصد من الرحله التوجه إلى تلك الجزيره بالذات . بل كانت رحله تجاريه قام بها قبل إسلامه ؛ وبعد هذه الرحله أسلم وأصبح صحابياً جليلاً ... وتفاصيل الرحله أن تميم و30 رجلاً من قبائل لخم وجذام خرجوا في رحله تجاريه على ظهر سفينه بحريه ؛ وعندما أشتدت بهم الأمواج رست سفينتهم بالرقب من أحدى الجزر ليستريحوا فنزلوا في قارب صغير اتجه بهم إلى الجزيره ليستريحوا وليصلحوا من شأنهم بعد أن عصفن بهم الرياح ... ولم يكن أحد منهم يعلم أن هذه الجزيره الفريده هي جزيرة المسيح الدجال .

- هل أستقبلهم أحد هناك ؟ 

نعم كان في أستقبال الوفد رئيس المخابرات والحارس الشخصي لصاحب الجزيره . وهو مخلوق عجيب غريب غليظ وكثير الشعر لدرجة أن الزوار لم يستطيعوا أن يتبينوا من هو ومن يكون ... كان في صورة أمرأه وقالت : أنا الجساسه. وسألوا عن معنى كلمة الجساسه والتي تعني الجاسوس الذي يتجسس الأخبار ويأتي بها للدجال ثم كانت المفاجأه التي روعتهم فقد أصبحت الجساسه رجلا أي تبدلت إلى صورة رجل بعد أن كانت امرأه ؛ ففزع الجميع وظنوها شيطانا ؛ وأشارة إليهم أن يدخلوا إلى الدير الموجود على شاطئ الجزيره ؛ لأن هناك رجلا ينتظرهم ليجيبهم عن كل شئ يسألون عنه ؛ وأنطلقوا داخل الدير ليروا ويشاهدوا أغرب وأعجب مشهد لقد شاهدوا المسيح الدجال نفسه ....
شاهدوه بأعينهم وحدثوه بألسنتهم .

- وكيف كانت حالتهم ؟ 

قال تميم الداري إنه مكبل بالأغلال من يديه إلى عنقه وما بين ركبتيه إلى كعبيه بالحديد

- وماذا حصل بعد ذلك ؟

أخذ يستجوب العرب سألهم عن الخضره والنماء وتوافر الطعام وعن بيسان وهل نخلها مثمر ؟ وعندما أجابوه بنعم حزن وسأل عن بحيرة طبرياوهل فيها ماء أو لا؟ وعندما قالوا أنها كثيرة الماء زاد حزنه وتمنى أن يذهب ماء البحيره وتجف وسأل بعد ذلك عن عين زغر وهي بلده موجوده في الجانب القبلي من الشام وبالتحديد في فلسطين وقال : هل أهلها يزرعون ماء العين أم لا ؟ فلم يعقب ولم يتنبا بشئ إنما عرف أن موعد خروجه لم يحن بعد وأمامه قرون وسنوات لا يعلمها إلا اللّــه .
وسأل العرب أخبروني عن نبي الأميين وماذا فعل ؟ فأجابوه بأنه هاجر من مكه إلى المدينه ثم عاد وسألهم هل قاتله العرب ؟ فأجابوه بنعم ....... وسأل بإلحاح شديد ؟ كيف صنع بهم أي ما هي معارك تلك المعارك ؟قالوا أن النبي أنتصر عليهم وأنتشرت دعوته ومعظم العرب أطاعوه وهنا سأل الدجال ليتأكد من صحه ما سمعه قائلاً : هل حدث ذلك فعلاً ؟ فأجابوه بنعم ...... ويقول لهم : خير للعرب أن يطيعوه وتعتبر هذه النصيحه التي أتى بها صاحب أكبر فتنه للإفساد نادره عجيبه ...... مع أن طاعة العرب للنبي لا تسره بأي حال من الأحوال ... وقد فجر الدجال مفاجأته قائلاً : أنا المسيح أنه يوشك أن يوذن لي في الخروج وسأسير في الأرض فلا أدع قريه الا هبطتها في 40 ليله غير مكه والمدينه فهما محرمتان علي كلتاهما ؛ أن أردة أن ادخل واحده منها أستقبلني ملك بيده السيف يصدني عنها . وأن على كل نقب منها ملائكه يحرسونها .

- ما علامات قبل خروج المسيح الدجال ؟

خروج النجم ذو الذنب .... ( ويقول العلماء أنه مذنب هالي ) ... جفاف الانهار وانتشار الفقر والجوع ... جفاف بحيرة طبريه وجدب أرض بيسان ..... السنوات الخادعه ( سميت بذلك لأن كل شئ فيها سيكون خادعا الباطل يرتدي ثوب الحق ويقوم الناس في تلك السنوات بتصديق الكاذب و وتكذيب الصادق وتخوين الأمين وأتمان الخائن)........ عند رأس مائة سنه .. عندها لا يجاوز القرآن التراقي ( الفئه المؤمنه ستقوم بقراءة القرآن مجرد قراءه لا تجاوز الحناجر أي يقرؤون القرآن ولا يعملون به ).... ظهور المهدي المنتظر .

- وإذا خرج المسيح الدجال كيف ستكون رحلته ؟

سيخرج من (( مرو )) بخراسان ومنها يتجه إلى إيران ثم يعبر الخليج العربي إلى جزيرة العرب ومنها إلى بلاد الشام ؛ إلى أن تكون نهايته على يد عيسى أبن مريم في المناره البيضاء ( شرق دمشق ) بسوريا وما بين خروج الدجال إلى مقتله على يد عيسى أبن مريم رحله طويله يكتسح خلالها الأرض بأستثناء مكه والمدينه المنوره وستظهر عجائب وغرائب وفتن سيقوم بممارستها هذا الدجال اللعين.


أحب التنويه ان هذه الصورة لا تمثّل ولا بأي شكل صورة المسيح الدجّال ، لأن المسيح الدجال له عينان احداهما وعلى الأرجح اليمنى (ممسوحة) اي انه (اعور العين) وليس كما ظهر في الصورة أنه بعين واحدة تتوسط وجهه ، هذا والله أعلم
[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحمدلله على كل حال بس الصوره عندي مش طالعه بس من الردود شكلها بتخوف

----------


## ابن العطار

> الحمدلله على كل حال بس الصوره عندي مش طالعه بس من الردود شكلها بتخوف




بدك الصورة هذه هي الصورة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا كمان الصورة مش مبينه عندي 

بس الله يستر

----------


## ابن العطار

هذه هي الصورة للاعور 

[imgr]http://imagecache.te3p.com/imgcache/6071c807609ac855a9048d5c98b77b9e.jpg[/imgr]

----------

